# My wife's new Beretta



## Flynhghr2001 (Oct 18, 2014)

She wanted one for a bit, today she got it


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

i like it, the BG will stand there and wonder what the heck is that? " Is that real ?" BANG


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice! She got a good one!


----------



## Fntmwlf (Oct 29, 2019)

I can't see a picture. Why?


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Cause the topic is 5 years old.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Holy thread resurrection!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Dubar said:


> Cause the topic is 5 years old.


Sho nuff!


----------

